# Honey Stinger Waffle!



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

I love these things, and wanted to spread the word. 

Its like a little waffle cookie from heaven. Big reasons why i like them:
1. Bang for Bite. A lot of energy in a little package.
2. FAT! it has more of this than simple carbs, so it takes a bit longer to burn off.
3. Not overly sweet/sugary, tastes more vanilla buttery. Dont get me wrong, there is a time and place for gu / shot blocks / honey stinger gummies, but the sweetness can be overwhelming.
4. Texture, nice and cake like.
5. Organic.

I just found them about a month ago, and already moved through a box.


----------



## ChainChain (Sep 25, 2010)

mmmmmmmmm


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

You can get "regular" stroopwaffles at numerous stores (at least here out east, Whole Foods, Fresh Market, etc) for much cheaper but the vanilla flavor is pretty good. Quickly becoming my fav trailside snack on long rides.


----------



## Earlybird Rider (Sep 16, 2011)

The best trail foods are home-made. Try individually wrapped half-sandwiches made from almond butter with smashed blueberries and jam on toasted sprouted bread, like "Ezekiel." A couple of bottles of Iced Tea (herbal or regular) with a pinch of salt and salt substitute will beat any gatorade, cytomax or other crappola.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

I like their little gummies instead, loaded with vitamin C and "taste" strongly. Expensive candy though.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Try the strawberry flavored...even better.


----------



## OldMTBfreak (Apr 8, 2006)

MMM chews! The killer snack. Orange are good; 200 cal per package.


----------

